

Mac users feel superior to PC users, new study shows - sbuxrox
http://www.clubenetwork.com/index.php?option=com_mamblog&Itemid=37&task=show&action=view&id=441&Itemid=37

======
mixmax
Well what a total surprise. I would never have guessed it.

~~~
Electro
My god, my sarcasm detector just exploded! And I spent years building it.

------
Hexstream
More generally, I think all other things being equal, the fan factor is
inversely proportional to the size of the "fanbase".

If tomorrow nothing changed (let's say!) except that macs had 80% market
share, would mac fans be just as fanatic?

~~~
m0nty
"If tomorrow nothing changed (let's say!) except that macs had 80% market
share, would mac fans be just as fanatic?"

There is (possibly) a genuine reason for that. Macs have a culture which tends
to be shared by people who use them. You can speculate about what that is
(smug? aesthetic? gullible? quality conscious?) but it's a bit like owning a
classic car: you feel a connection, however spurious, to other classic car
owners.

If Macs go mainstream, it will be like Eternal September all over again. A lot
of current Mac users would give up on them because they lost the snob value,
but plenty others would find something else because Macs would start catering
to the mass, rather than the niche it has at the moment.

(PS, I'm a Mac user, but I hope snobbery isn't what informed my decision. I
was more interested in a Unix-based environment and a high resale value.)

------
PieSquared
I really don't think that-s very surprising - the people who buy Macs, instead
of just going with the rest and buying PC's, are generally the type of people
that would care more about technology (computer as well as 'green' and other)
and the type that are closer to power users (so they end up knowing what
they're buying, and liking it.)

Or maybe I'm just making all the wrong assumptions, who knows.

~~~
cos
I refute your claim with this:

<http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=macs_cant>

------
Flemlord
My cat feels superior to me, but I don't think it is. Not by much at least.

~~~
vegai
You think? Who serves whom?

------
mattmaroon
People who pay way more for something than everyone else usually do so mainly
because it makes them feel superior.

~~~
mixmax
Why did this get voted down?

It's pretty accurate psychology.

~~~
mixmax
More interesting psychology: when I posted the above comment the grandfather
comment was at -2

Now it's rising fast...

------
brett
I clicked on that for the sole purpose of reassuring myself that it was in
face satire. I was disappointed.

~~~
brett
That should read _in fact_.

------
lneves
This reminds me of the following Penny Arcade cartoon:

<http://www.penny-arcade.com/images/2002/20020712l.gif>

------
glomek
Has anyone been able to find the original "Mindset Profile" from "Mindset
Media" about this? My searches so far have turned up a bunch of commentary but
no original references.

------
manvsmachine
Mac users even feel superior to other Mac users... I've witness the derision
of some longtime users to the ' '06 switchers'...

------
Xichekolas
This just in! The sky is blue! Details at 11!

------
tlrobinson
Pssh... I'm a Mac user and I can _confirm_ we're superior to PC users.

~~~
tlrobinson
Perhaps that should have read "I can confirm we feel superior to PC users"

------
miratom
Taco Bell _is_ the same as Chipotle

